# Speed of Local Area Connetion & ADSL Connetion????



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi!!!I used a 1G high speed adsl modem to build up the connection to internet.

Recently i have noticed that the connection icons in system tray show me the speed of the connection of local area and adsl connection,namely only 10mbps!!!But when i connected the modem on my housemate's pc the system tray connection icons show us 100mbps.

So what happened to my pc???Why there are a different speed of connection between our pc???Is there any setting that can increase my speed???Any advice would be highly appreaciated.Say thank you 1st. :heartlove :heartlove


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

LAN NIC speeds are typically 10 Mbps, 100 Mbps and there are some newer standards that offer Gigabit or 1 Gbps speed. 

Most cable or DSL modem NIC's only operate at 10 Mbps due to the fact that the service speeds will typically never exceed 1-1.5 Mbps for DSL and 2-4 Mbps for cable. 

Almost all 100 Mbps NIC cards also supports 10 Mbps and will automatically adjust accordingly. Your computer appears to have 10 Mbps NIC card, or it is configured to 10 Mbps, your housemate computer appears to have a 100 Mbps NIC card.

You could investigate your NIC configuration or replace it with a 100 Mbps card, however, you will probably not see any substantial performance inprovement (maybe if you are on a LAN and do a lot of file sharing or printing of graphics?). Additionally, you will not see any real benefit if you were able to increase the speed to the DSL or cable modem as your ISP connection speed is the limiting factor.

Not to worry!

JamesO


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

Tahnk for your fast response. :heartlove 

But before i had noticed that the speed changed to 10mbps ,my old speed was 100mbps(it was 2 months ago).

I have not do any change in the connection setting as i know.

How to configure the NIC's setting???

Can u let me know how to optimize the connetion??? ray:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

WinXP - *Start*,* Settings*, *Network Connections*, open *Local Area Connection*, in the *General *tab note what the name or description of the NIC is (hopefully it has 10/100 or 100 in the description), click on *Configure*, select the *Advanced* tab, Look at the *Link Speed and Duplex* property. Default is *Auto*. You can try to force it to 100 Mbps Duplex and see what happens. 

You need to have a good quality cable between your computer and the other device, otherwise you will sometimes have the Auto negotiate drop to 10 Mbps.

JamesO


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

Woo....!!!!Wonderful!!! ray: After i had adjusted to 100 full duplex,the internet connection become extremly faster than before!!!The connection icons show me 100mbps and i can surf internet faster!!!No more lag and loading.Why it could be like that???

Thank for your precious advice. :heartlove :heartlove


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

There are situations where the auto negotiate has problems and sometimes will drop to 10 Mbps half duplex. Sometimes forcing one interface to 100 Mbps duplex will sort the problem. One danger is if you forget to reconfigure to Auto and plug into something that only operates half duplex or at 10 Mbps then you will have no Ethernet connection until you reconfigure your NIC.

JamesO


----------

